
Sushma Swaraj warns Amazon after e-commerce firm sells doormats with Indian flag - ArchieIndian
http://www.firstpost.com/india/amazon-canada-sells-doormats-with-indian-flag-sushma-swaraj-demands-apology-warns-visas-to-company-officials-will-be-rescinded-3199636.html
======
jungletek
Guess India solved all their other problems then, to have time to get worked
up about something so ridiculous.

------
celticninja
People really get caught up in a colour pattern.

